# Quarter mile at a time



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

These are from the SKR shop. Sam Beckworth did them for me.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful!!!

Where can we can some???


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Over at Nitroslots.

http://www.nitroslots.com./index.cgi?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Always great cars from the SKR shop!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Really like that old school Levi Garrett car. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

those drag cars are sweet! its cool to see how some decales can make the lil cars look realistic. nice job!


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Heres another one he just finshed for me


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sam does some very impressive work, always adds that extra detail. Good looking cars LB, especially the R-M Pontiac!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah those are some sweet lookers alright!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

If I was next to any one of them at the tree, I'd be staring so much I'd miss my green! 

And I wouldn't regret it.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

so clean


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I love Pro Stock.Great looking cars.


----------

